# Huge river smallie!



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

How about this Ohio river smallmouth caught yesterday by my mom!It was 21in. and weighed 4lb. 7oz.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very Nice Fish!!!!! What did she catch it on???


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Heck yea! Great fish!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure.She usually always uses a rapala.She was using something similar but she wasn't sure of the name of it.I'll have to ask my dad what it was.She also caught a 17incher the same day,but the picture of it doesn't even compare to that one.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Dude.............Check their scale!!!!!!!!!! That is far better than 4.7#.
River is picking up a little,caught a bunch of fish wed night. Tell your mom NICE FISH>


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Greating looking smallie, to bad we cant get fish like that everytime out, Im also a big fan of the Rapalas.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet Fish !! Sure looks bigger then weight though!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice smallmouth!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Tell her congratulations


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hell Yes, Nice Smalllie


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, that is an awesome smallmouth bass! Congrautlations to your mom on a great catch!

CG


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

What pool may I ask?


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Sweet Fish !! Sure looks bigger then weight though!!


I agree. Sweet fishy!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

WHOAAA beautiful fish!!! Id have to agree wit the earlier mentioned that this fish is a lil bigger than 4.7 lbs..!!! THATS A DANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a beautiful smallie!
Say hi to Mom and them! 
LMJ


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree. That is one nice fish! I also agree that you should check the scale. My PB smallmouth was 21" but much skinnier and still weighed about that much.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow awesome Smallie, and i have to agree with everyone else on here that fish sure looks like its bigger than 4.7 unless its a thin fish.

Any way you look at it thats an sweet catch congrats.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

I just wanted to tell everyone that the fish was released.She has one already on the wall about the same size that she caught a few years ago in the river.She told my dad that she'd let this one go.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh yeah.for those of you who asked it was in the New Cumberland pool.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Tell her to send some that size a couple pools south!!!!!!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

That fish is every bit of 6lbs...could have eaten my pb 21"...lol Well maybe not but QUITE a bit fatter! Nice job! congrats!!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'll have to change my estimate formula too! I'd have put that one closer to 6lbs 

CW


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a very nice smallie but it is held out 3 feet from her body. Pictures do lie.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

nice fish what did she get it on if i may ask and was she near tanners creek ?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

uh this picture doesnt lie

true 4 1/2lb smallmouth

last time i checked it takes a really big smallmouth to have a mouth that big!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> uh this picture doesnt lie
> 
> true 4 1/2lb smallmouth
> 
> last time i checked it takes a really big smallmouth to have a mouth that big!



I don't think anyone is saying its smaller than 4 1/2, looks to be much bigger :B 


CW


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

I wasn't ganna show it because I figured people wouldn't believe she caught it as well,but here is the 42in. Nothern pike she caught the week before.Also at the river.And I can insure you Lewzer that my dad is not holding this one 3feet away from his body.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Lewzer nice comment, you loser!!! Nice fish vmax, congrats to your mom.
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

cadyshac said:


> Hey Lewzer nice comment, you loser!!! Nice fish vmax, congrats to your mom.
> Cady


Couldn't have put it better myself, Cady! 
I looked the pic over again, arms bent, fish is even bent a little, gills flaired open with the bend. 
Not at all an optical illusion, just a real nice, big, smallie! 
I caught a 19 incher on Percy Priest, wasn't it, CW? And it was a big smallie to me, so this at 21 is a whopper no doubt!
LMJ


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

great smallie for the river, probably the biggest i have ever seen a pic of from that river, and 4.7 sounds right on the money for a fat 21in river smallie, 6lb river smallmouth would have to be 22in+ and eggs, and probably just isnt going to happen around here. 
the pike is incredible, i would love dearly to catch any esocid from that river especially a fish of that caliber, thats a spot i would keep to myself, and a rare treat this far south


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> ...I caught a 19 incher on Percy Priest, wasn't it, CW? And it was a big smallie to me, so this at 21 is a whopper no doubt!
> LMJ



Yeah, that one you caught was a nice one and the one she has in the boat looks to be much larger.....football size if you will.

I caught one from a creek last year that was 21" (estimated ) and skinny to be sure, but I thought it was 4lbs. The one you caught was a little bigger than that one and still to my eyes neither nearly as fat/large as the one in this pic.

I guess I'll keep trying....


CW


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that both nice fish were caught in New Cumberland pool. I was just stating a fact that one can manipulate the size a fish appears in a picture by extending the fish waaaay out in front of your body towards the camera like this smallie was.

Cady.... You're irrelevant and as such so is your opinion...

William, The fish were caught in the New Cumberland pool north of Steubenville.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Cady.... You're irrelevant and as such so is your opinion...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

hey great fish vmax, ive never fished smallmouth in the ohio river before but after seeing that monster i might have to give it a try next time im in town. 

and lewzer i understand the point you were trying to make.


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats a huge fish... i saw a monster sm caught below meldahl this spring..23" long and on a spring scale weighed 6.25 lbs..i would have let it go but it is going on his wall. At the taxidermist it weighed 6.75 an awesome fish like this one is.. Why argue over its size or how its held...when you see a monster sm you know it... Can't wait to get one myself.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

tom_912 said:


> ...Why argue over its size or how its held...when you see a monster sm you know it... Can't wait to get one myself.


I'll second that! That's a big fish in just about any angler's book.


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I've hooked up on smallies at the rocks under the Big Mac bridge downtown, on the Ohio side.
You can climb down rocks, or take a boat, I took my yak up there one time, and climbed down another.
There's blues hanging out alongside the ice breakers too......
Jeff


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Champion188 Elite said:


> Dude.............Check their scale!!!!!!!!!! That is far better than 4.7#


exactly what went thru my mind as soon as i saw that hawg..


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Great fish, you have every reason to be proud! I'll bet that was one heck of a fight!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Just returned from Canada where we boated several in the 21" range - all were just short of five pounds on a digital scale.

With that size smallie and a huge Northern Pike, those pictures could be right out of Nothern Ontario.

Great fish for the Ohio!!!!!


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Two great fish. I wish my mother could fish like that. The color on that smalie is awsome.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught a 21" smallie up around River Bend in 1999....it weighted 5 1/2 pounds.

Experience of a life time catching one of those.

They say you can tell the condition of the river by the quality of the smallmouth bass.

I think the Ohio River is a awesome fishery, much overlooked.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, that sure is a nice toad. Just curious, what pool were ya'll fishin on.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

New Cumberland pool,but to tell the truth its ben another slow year at the river.It's still not back from the floods yet.Before the floods we were cvatching 3's everywhere with quite a few 4's.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

You are right about it being very slow. This has been 1 of the worst years I've ever had. I've done everything I know to do to catch them and been really fishing hard only to come up with a couple keepers and sometimes no keepers in a days fishing.


----------

